# wireless IR blasters - Control home with ipad etc



## sseligson

Hi,

I am interested starting a home control system. I have seen systems that are WIFI enabled so you can use it with an IPOD touch,, Ipad or Iphone.


I am interested in setting up a home control system but want to do it all wirelessly.


So was wondering if there is a product that has wireless ir-blasters to control my Television, Receiver etc. This way I do not need to hard wire anything.


Any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## petern

Look at the Global Cache GC-100.


----------



## Shady_

Check out SQ Remote/SQ Blaster from Square Connect. They are coming out with a Wi-Fi to IR Blaster that works with iPod and iPad.

http://www.squareconnect.com/index.html 


They hint at the "Puck" and its release will be very soon, be sure to sign up on their site for notification if you are interested.

http://www.squareconnect.com/wiki/doku.php?id=faqs 


Click on item numer 9 in the Wiki.


I am currently using it with Vera/Mios for Home Control with Z-Wave and am very happy.


----------



## Pinke2020

Check out www.iruleathome.com . They have a very large thread in the remote control section of the forums. I have been using it for the past couple months with my iPad & iPhone via wifi and a few itachs from Global Cache.


----------



## MacroMotion

This is a new WiFi IR controller from Global Cache... maybe this would work?
http://store.homeseer.com/store/x-P855C47.aspx


----------



## syner

we did one based on the bitwise unit here
http://totalcontrolapp.com/index.php...=108&Itemid=92


----------



## Shady_




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *syner* /forum/post/19188295
> 
> 
> we did one based on the bitwise unit here
> http://totalcontrolapp.com/index.php...=108&Itemid=92



The only pricing I can find for the BC-4 is $450... is that accurate? It seems a little steep for me.


----------



## SquareConnectMat




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Shady_* /forum/post/19161786
> 
> 
> Check out SQ Remote/SQ Blaster from Square Connect. They are coming out with a Wi-Fi to IR Blaster that works with iPod and iPad.
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> I am currently using it with Vera/Mios for Home Control with Z-Wave and am very happy.



The SQ Blaster from Square Connect is now available.


----------

